# SV brisket



## hiram123 (Feb 4, 2017)

I got a SV last summer before there was a forum here, tried a lot of stuff in it and was always happy with the results. I can smoke most anything with good results except brisket, some are good and some not so good. I've smoked Choice and Prime it seems the prime is most consistent as far as tender and juicy, but prime is almost cost prohibitive and hard to find.

I decided to try a brisket flat in the SV, after a lot of reading on the internet I decided to smoke it first and then in to the bath. I figured it would only take 21/2 to 3 hrs to get to 160 at 250 degrees to get a bark but this wasn't much smoking time so I elected to go with mesquite which I usually shy away from as it's usually to strong for my taste. I seasoned the flat, rubbed with thin coat of mustard and a heavy coat of turbino sugar to help build the bark for the short smoke.

I wasn't sure on the time and temp in the SV but i had done a thick chuck at 140 for 72 hrs and it was great so same thickness as the chuck but a tougher cut I went with these times. Well, it turned out great tender, juicy but no smoke ring but I could live with that.













DSC02825.JPG



__ hiram123
__ Feb 4, 2017


















DSC02831.JPG



__ hiram123
__ Feb 4, 2017


















DSC02833.JPG



__ hiram123
__ Feb 4, 2017


















DSC02834.JPG



__ hiram123
__ Feb 4, 2017






I did another after this one exactly the same method only out of the SV I plunged into ice water, refrigerated and carried it to Ohio for my brotherinlaws 80th birthday. There I reheated in one of the old Hamilton beach slow cooker filled with water, I must says 3 days old it was as every bit as good as this one, thanks for looking.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 4, 2017)

That looks great.  I'll have to try it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

It looks delicious!

I haven't tried brisket yet, but I did SV a pastrami.

Al


----------

